# Charlie's Magic Trick



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

KD watching Charlie do his disappearing head trick.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! It's a headless pigeon! Great photo!

Terry


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol! awesome


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Perfect picture!! 

Love it!! Many Thanks for posting, Terri!

Does Charlie do his disappearing act often?? Has he considered going on the road?? 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Abracka Dabracka...... where is my head


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is hilarious! Charlie's a star!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, good one

Reti


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

First giggle of the day - Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

.................

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

My canary does that when she sleeps at night time only she puts her head under her wing. Your bird has that Mookee trait of putting the head all the way back when she is nervous about something.. Neat picture...c.hert


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Oooh! Now you see it, now you don't 

Lovely pic, Terri

John


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

That is way too funny!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

c.hert said:


> ...Your bird has that Mookee trait of putting the head all the way back when she is nervous about something.. Neat picture...c.hert


That's what I thought initially, but looking at the photo now I realized that Charlie was actually mid-bow. You can just make out his crest in the middle of his chest. All the white made it hard to see the definition. As lowest ranking male, he spends a lot of time bowing and roo-cooing.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I like it when they turn their heads all the way back. If you look at them from the front when they do that, it looks like they're missing their head. Maggie is always preening her back feathers like that.


----------

